# Neuer Laptop ohne Ziffernblock



## Abufaso (15. Mai 2014)

Heyho,

ich bin für meine Mum auf der Suche nach einem neuen Schlepptop. Er soll 15" als Displaydiagonale haben und kann sich im Preisrahmen von 1000 Talern plusminus bewegen.
Wünschenswert wäre ein mattes Display und ein MacBook möchten wir vorerst nicht. 
Ganz elementar ist, dass er keinen Nummernblock hat, da sie Linkshänderin ist und da ne Tastatur in der Mitte einfach deutlich komfortabler ist.
Genutzt wird er für Office Arbeiten, jedoch auch unterwegs und sehr intensiv. Daher ist eine anständige Tastatur (wie die meines Lenovos beispielsweise) wichtig.

Könnt ihr da ein paar Empfehlungen geben?

Danke 

Abufaso


----------



## rabe08 (15. Mai 2014)

Wie wäre es mit Lenovo? z.B. Lenovo ThinkPad® T440 20B6008MGE - CampusPoint - Notebooks für Studenten, Schüler, Lehrkräfte und natürlich alle Anderen 
Falls du Student bist, oder einen kennst, den Du überzeugen kannst, für Dich zu bestellen, kriegst genau das Gerät bei Campuspoint sogar noch für 130 Euro weniger.

Leider tendiert auch Lenovo immer mehr dazu, bei den 15"-Notebooks Tastaturen mit Num-Block zu verbauen. Ich findes es auch schrecklich, lieber eine Tastatur mit normal großen Tasten. Das T440 ist ein 14", die 15"er wären dann die T540. 

Als Filter hatte ich gesetzt "Bloß kein 1366er-Display", ich finde die Dinger grauenhaft, muß jeder selbst wissen. Wenn Deine Mutter mit sowas leben kann, geht es auch etwas günstiger. Empfehle ich aber nicht, auf dem Screen ist einfach zu wenig zu sehen.


----------



## PrOXiMATEHD (15. Mai 2014)

Habe hier auch noch ein Lappi mit nem 1366er Schirm rumliegen und benutze ihn nicht zuletzt wegen dem schlechten Display gar nicht mehr. Da benutze ich dann unterwegs lieber das iPad...


----------



## Abufaso (15. Mai 2014)

Das T530 hat noch eine Tastatur ohne block, hab ich gesehen. Und bei cyberport gibt es noch ein paar Restposten von dem Modell.. Sind die sehr veraltet was meint ihr? Denn ein T Modell mit FHD Display und i5 und sogar UMTS für 800 Taler ist schon sehr verlockend.

Und lohnt sich ein FHD Bildschirm gegenüber einem normalen HD Bildschirm so stark? Geht die höhere Auflösung nicht auch mit höherem Stromverbrauch einher?


----------



## rabe08 (15. Mai 2014)

Das T530 ist nicht veraltet. Nur nicht das neueste Modell. Ich habe als Arbeitsnotebook ein W500 (Core 2 Duo, 8GB, 1920x1200 (und alle so:yeah!)), dass ist heute veraltet. Aber als Arbeitspferd immer noch Topp. 800 für das T530 ist richtig gut. Mehr kriegst Du für das Geld nicht. Außerdem ist die Tastur im 530 besser als im 540. Nicht so gut wie in meinem 500er, aber immer noch o.k.

FHD: ein Kollege hat sich vor 14 Tagen eins geholt (T540). Stromverbrauch ist höher, aber nicht dramatisch. Die genauen Messungen laufen noch, war auch eine meiner ersten Fragen. Das Ding ist einfach nur geil zum Arbeiten. Aber als Surfkiste nur sehr bedingt geeignet. Das Zusammenspiel von OS, Screen und zum Beispiel Webseiten ist noch sehr, sehr suboptimal. Viele Webseiten nutzen die zur Verfügung stehende Screenbreite nur zu 20%, sieht drollig aus. Hast Du schon mal auf einem Retina-Macbook Windows installiert? So ähnlich mußt Du Dir das vorstellen. Auch viele fixe Programmfenster sehen sehr klein aus. Noch ist leidensfähig mit 3k Display gefordert. Damit würde ich noch 2-3 Jahre warten, es wird noch dauern, bis die "Webdesigner" diese Anforderungen bemerken und dann auch umsetzen.


----------



## Abufaso (15. Mai 2014)

Bedeutet das, dass zum Office Nutzen und Surfen FHD wegen der quasi verkleinerten Darstellung nicht so zu empfehlen ist? Von der Auflösung abgesehen, sollten sich die Displays doch nichts nehmen oder? 
Aber zum Stromverbrauch schonmal Danke. 
Der i5-3x hat gegenüber dem neueren i5-4x kaum Leistungseinbußen soweit ich das gesehen hab.

Edit: So, der hier Lenovo T530 wurde nun bestellt. Mal sehen, wie das Teil in der Handhabung so ist.


----------

